# First knife ready for HT from my new shop



## stereo.pete (Aug 28, 2014)

Well, here's the first knife I've been working on with my new tools in my new shop. This was my first time using a 2x72 grinder other than a few test runs on scrap metal. She's a simple utility knife ready for HT and is made out of O1.


----------



## daveb (Aug 28, 2014)

Yee Haw! I'll be able to say I knew him before he was famous...

And drop point good, most useful tip (to me) in outdoor knife.


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 28, 2014)

Was it harder or easier than you expected?

Was the variable speed control a huge game changer?

It looks like it has a scratch pattern that is opposite what I was expecting. Did you finish with hand sanding or something?

Sorry for all the questions. Your shop looks like Disneyland to me.


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 28, 2014)

Chuckles,

I did hand sand the blade prior to HT to remove any deep scratches from the 36 grit and 120 grit blaze belts. I learned this lesson when I made my first two knives as I was unable to remove scratches that had not been removed pre-HT. 

Variable speed is definitely a game changer in terms of being able to control just how fast the belts hog off material, which is very helpful when learning the process. Also, once heat treated, being able to adjust the speed is crucial to getting thin grinds without ruining the temper, at least from what I understand.

It was easier in terms of being able to remove material incredibly quickly versus using hand files, which is what I used the for the first two knives. Cutting the steel, profiling and drilling would take me literally all day, now it takes 30 minutes including switching out tool arms for the grinder. The danger here is that I can do an amazing amount of damage very quickly if I am not paying attention. 

The attachments for the grinder also provide the ability to make a much more precise flat grind or hollow grind. Overall I can do much more now than what is possible with files.


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 28, 2014)

Here's the second utility knife I profiled, this one I didn't mess up as much on :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 28, 2014)

You got an oven Pete?

The grind looks nice.


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 28, 2014)

Dave Martell said:


> You got an oven Pete?
> 
> The grind looks nice.




Thanks Dave, she looks better in the picture than real life :O .

I have no oven at the moment so I will be sending everything out to Peter's Heat Treating.


----------



## stereo.pete (Sep 4, 2014)

Well after royally messing up 2 blades, the third managed to turn into something knife shaped.





Grinding bevels is extremely challenging and will take a whole bunch of practice.


----------



## Mrmnms (Sep 5, 2014)

Last one looks great Pete. Scratch pattern different than the other. Just the belt?


----------



## stereo.pete (Sep 5, 2014)

I had not hand sanded at that point, that is the scratch pattern from the belt.


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 18, 2014)

Here's an update: The first knife I began working on has scales glued up and ready to be shaped and I just finished refining the grind on a pairing/petty knife. I was so excited yesterday that I finally had time to work on a knife, but I made a rookie mistake and forgot to finish the front of the scales near the ricasso before I set them up with epoxy. Oh well, I will make it work somehow, the part of learning to be a knife maker is learning how to fix the mistakes. I have to remember to slow down and not be in a rush.


----------



## CutFingers (Oct 18, 2014)

How will you attach the handle? rivets and epoxy?


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 18, 2014)

My handles are secured with pins and epoxy


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 18, 2014)

I cannot begin to tell you how much understanding and appreciation I have for the amazing knife makers out there. This knowledge comes from my journey into knife making, and I've only technically finished two knives that I call "knife shaped objects." Well, I am nearing the completion of my third knife, first of mine to be finished in 2014. I just wanted to show the transformation that I think many of us, especially those new to the craft take for granted. The transformation I am talking about is from when a knife goes from looking like a slab of metal with a block of handle material to an actual knife. It's by far the most rewarding part of making knives, and is my favorite part of the process.

Scales ready for epoxy




Clamped and ready to wait 24 hours for the cure




Profiled and ready to shape




After shaping on the 2x72 and 9" disc sander




Using a file to fix the errors caused by me and the grinder as well as blending of contours




Finished filing and now ready for hand sanding and sharpening, I love this!









Hope you guys enjoy, cheers!


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 18, 2014)

That Looks Like A Blast! Congrats and knice work!


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 18, 2014)

stereo.pete said:


> Oh well, I will make it work somehow, the part of learning to be a knife maker is learning how to fix the mistakes.



As a member on a woodworking forum I frequented once posted, "If I'm smart enough to figure out how to fix my mistakes, how come I'm not smart enough to avoid making them to begin with?":scratchhead:


----------

